# Bosch pocket driver



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey Amp,

I have had the Bosch 10.8 for a while now. It is a nice tool. Mind came with a hostler. Makes it real easy to use on a ladder. A person can even cross draw from the hostler!!:thumbup:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I have all three, although the swivel head does not get used much, the other two do, Popular science rated the pocket driver as one of the 50 best tools ever!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

So if a fella was to just buy one of them (I understand there are several), which one should he buy?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> So if a fella was to just buy one of them (I understand there are several), which one should he buy?


The impactor is the one to have, it does one hell of a job, weighs like a feather for its power and with a stubby bit fits in very small areas. I have all three and rarely use the angle head driver but, when you need it you cant replace it. I cant get over how long the batteries last.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I've been eyeing those up for a few months now. Maybe I'll have to pick one up. I haven't bought a tool in a few weeks.... :whistling2:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

If I told you how many new tools I have bought this year you would think I was a liar, M. Klein IV called and said he was gonna use me as a consultant.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

If your gonna get one MD go for the impactor, also get a wire nut driver for it.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> If your gonna get one MD go for the impactor, also get a wire nut driver for it.


Who makes that? WHere do you get them?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

The one i use is by dottie, course I never heard of dottie products till I moved to the leftcoast.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Who makes that? WHere do you get them?


I use the iDriver, the right angle one with the articulating head on it. This thing kicks major butt. It fits in my Klein tool belt (the white leather one) and gets into small spaces like no other power tool! The battery on it will last all day, sometimes 2 days. 

The only thing I don't like about it is that the electronic clutch is a joke. Don't think it'll work, because it won't! Just put it on full drive and go to town.

Here's the wire nut driver that I use. If you've never seen one before, you'll have one after you do. It is sweet. http://www.drillspot.com/products/44759/IDEAL_30-902_Wire-Connector-Socket-Tool


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> I use the iDriver, the right angle one with the articulating head on it. This thing kicks major butt. It fits in my Klein tool belt (the white leather one) and gets into small spaces like no other power tool! The battery on it will last all day, sometimes 2 days.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about it is that the electronic clutch is a joke. Don't think it'll work, because it won't! Just put it on full drive and go to town.
> 
> Here's the wire nut driver that I use. If you've never seen one before, you'll have one after you do. It is sweet. http://www.drillspot.com/products/44759/IDEAL_30-902_Wire-Connector-Socket-Tool


I have the three drivers, its the nut driver that I was interested in, there are too many days that I have sore spots on my fingers from wire nuts. I have been using the hand wire nut tightener.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I said 14 years of the hand method was enough.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I use NSI wirenuts and a "nut driver" comes in each bag of 500 tan wirenuts. A 5/16 nutdriver fits Ideal and NSI tan/red wirenuts. I usually start wirenuts by hand and tighten them up with the nutdriver built in to the handle of my Ideal 6 in 1 screwdriver.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

amptech said:


> I use NSI wirenuts and a "nut driver" comes in each bag of 500 tan wirenuts. A 5/16 nutdriver fits Ideal and NSI tan/red wirenuts. I usually start wirenuts by hand and tighten them up with the nutdriver built in to the handle of my Ideal 6 in 1 screwdriver.


Before I got the wire nut driver made for the drill, I used to chuck my Ideal 6 in 1 into my drill and use that. It worked but made for an extremely long bit! As a side note, HD used to carry those screwdrivers and for some reason clearanced them out....I bought 6 of them for $5 a pop! (I'm pretty hard on my tools.)


----------



## HotWire367 (Dec 13, 2007)

After reading about everyones love for the Bosch driver I have added it to my wifes Christmas list.....I think she'll love it.......:whistling2:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Huge draw back to this tool I found out the last few days, when the battery is cold from overnight in the truck it won't work. You can try and start out super slow but it won't come up to anywhere near full power. Had to break out the DeWalt the last few days @30 F outside.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The impact drivers are nice for removing switchboard covers, BUT electricians need to ease up on using them to reinstall covers, WAY over torquing, stripping out the hardware, or making the it almost impossible to remove the cover without cutting the heads off the hardware.


----------



## rivalshad (Jan 6, 2008)

The Bosch are nice and work really well, but beware of all the comments you will get on them. My foreman I work under hasn't brought it out once and not heard a comment about bringing his sister's drill to the job


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

RK is right, lithium-ion doesn't like the cold. I've gone to keeping my impactor on the floor hump in the truck so it will be warmed up by the time I get to the jobsite. If I'm working in the cold I can't seem to keep it warm enough to keep it working. Maybe a shoulder holster inside my coat? Maybe I'll just move south so the cold won't be a factor! Luckily, I've been inside where it is plenty warm so far this winter but that will change in 3-4 weeks when this church is done.


----------



## wirebender (Dec 18, 2007)

I think we got close to 80 degrees today.:thumbup:


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Got one of those Bosch Pocket Drivers for christmas and a 20+ click-change set. Have been using it under a house installing conduit for the Main Panel feed, HVAC disconnect, and exterior lighting. Love the size of the driver considering I don't have very much room under this house. Originally just got it to install receps and switches. The only thing I don't care for is that little LED light on it, it really doesn't do any good. Talking to another electrician who said that the RIGID driver is the best one on the market if you feel like paying the price. 

This is the cheapest one I found online (came with a flashlight also): http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-PS20-2-...d_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1199805985&sr=8-1


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

chenley said:


> Got one of those Bosch Pocket Drivers for christmas and a 20+ click-change set. Have been using it under a house installing conduit for the Main Panel feed, HVAC disconnect, and exterior lighting. Love the size of the driver considering I don't have very much room under this house. Originally just got it to install receps and switches. The only thing I don't care for is that little LED light on it, it really doesn't do any good. Talking to another electrician who said that the RIGID driver is the best one on the market if you feel like paying the price.
> 
> This is the cheapest one I found online (came with a flashlight also): http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-PS20-2-...d_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1199805985&sr=8-1


 
The ridgid stuff is crap, and I don't know what you mean about price, most guys tell me they buy it because it's half of what a dewalt would be. One guy at work told me he paid like $199 for a ridgid 4 piece kit over the holidays and was offering it up fo rsale yesterday. I have all three of the Bosch 10.8's I love the impactor and other than the battery issue I have used little since I got them. The I driver is fantastic when you need it.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I've got the Impactor and the I-Driver, I use the I-Driver more than than the other. I use em both everyday. The impactor has a good bit of power for it's size but when it really puts on the torque it goes very slow, so with the impact feature it spins kind of choppy. The i-driver is much more smooth and has plenty of power for light duty stuff. They both (like any tool) has limitations on their practical uses, but they're both great little drills.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

About the ridgid: yeah it's got more power but it's bigger and weighs TWICE as much. 

I used to be a big rigid fan, but after reading up at ridgid's very own manufacturer's forums there are *A LOT *of complaints about reliability and that lifetime warranty takes a good bit of work to get enforced.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Got the Provantage service program information today in the mail. Seems to be pretty damn good. Just call a number they send a replacement and you send the other one back in the same box. I'm loving the fact that the battery packs are covered for two years. May start buying Bosch tools again. 

This is the first Bosch tool I've bought for three years since my hammer drill bit the dust. Have been buying DeWalt and have had no problems out of any of their tools.


----------

